
Show HN: A shader-based software renderer written from scratch in C89 - zauonlok
https://github.com/zauonlok/renderer
======
antisemiotic
Thanks, I was looking for something like this recently. I would often fire up
Blender just to look at some models, but that was way too slow.

~~~
zauonlok
Well... Seems like you are looking for a simple model viewer that supports
common 3d model formats (like obj, ply, etc.) instead of a software renderer
that can only display selected models that are used solely to demonstrate the
functionalities of the renderer.

~~~
antisemiotic
Okay, seems I misunderstood what the project is about, but I'll still check it
out.

